# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Slate

## ManAboutTown

The former Eagles Nest / Nikz at the Top has reopened as a new private bar, lounge, and event space called Slate.

www.toslate.com/
www.instagram.com/slate_okc/
www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100088350820839

I haven't been able to determine who the local ownership is, but John Daly and The Major Ed Foundation are hosting a New Year's Eve party on Saturday. Tickets are $100 each, with tables starting at $300 and 2 private lounges at $2,000 and $3,000.

----------


## ManAboutTown

Well, the ownership/management was easy enough to find on Facebook. Local service industry veterans Jojo David Bolds and Drew Gallegos have joined with property owner Eli Menendez on this new venture. Menendez purchased the location in April for $750,000.

----------


## lady_o

Glad someone's finally doing something with the top of Founder's Tower! Great views up there.

----------

